# John5246's Lawn Journal 5,000 sq feet $150 buget



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

I want to start this journal to show you don't need any fancy products. You can have an amazing lawn on a very small budget.

Here is my lawn last may from using mostly synthetics and 1-2 bags of Miloganite (got them very cheap so I used it)



This is a bewitched KBG and midnight blend


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

3/10/2021	Applied Lesco Fert 2lbs back 2lbs front yard
3/24/2021	Prodiamine front & back yard
3/27/2021	Ironite 1lb front lawn (leftover from last year)
4/1/2021 Lesco 24-0-11 2lbs front and back yard
4/11/2021 Ironite

*So far here are the products:*

https://www.homedepot.com/p/LESCO-50-lbs-24-0-11-No-Phos-Fertilizer-080258/202310769
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ironite-15-lbs-1-0-1-5M-Fertilizer-100532501/205561089

I probably got it for $42 on sale. For ease of calculation let's just say $1/lb of product. Ironite is $18.

*Total cost so far as of 4/12/2021:*
10lbs of Lesco Fertilizer = $10
Ironite 7lbs = Roughly $9
Prodiamine 25g total = $0.80 cents

*Running Total for this year: $19.80 *
still cheaper than Scotts with Halts! which avg's around $24


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks good! Any current pictures of the whole yard and landscaping/gardens?


----------

